# simple stress question. please respond.



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

I just swaped out one of those flimsy petsmart tank dividers for a custom eggcrate divider. my 4" Alu Eureka Jake has been seperated from the rest of the tank for months now and was quite established in his own nook. well the first 2 attempts at the custom job failed cuz i underestemated the holes i cut out for the pleco's to get through and Jake got back into general population. so after going with the simplest design for the new divider i chased him around a bit before catching him and it seemed near the end he was a little lethargic.

this morning his fins are 25% raggedy compared to 100% perfect, normally (he is a beutiful specimin i got from P. Rubin and i have had him for a year now) I addedsome melafix to my tank and turned off the lights (probly for a few days to come).

think that's good enough?or should i be doing more?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

The fins will grow back to full. The Melafix will help expedite the healing process.


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

thanx for the responce Joea. i figured as much, just wondering if there was more i could be doing. BarbraJean (named by my wife after the Reba carachter cuz she calls him my mistress) is my pride fish i want the best for him and this is the first i've seen him like this EVER.

thanx again.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

And the jake will probably be his usual charming self in a weeks time!

After my recent experience with my guy, I'm wondering if these guys should have some sort of a "warning" label on them...

_Doesn't play well with others_, or _Swims with scissors_...

Kim


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

yeah like maybe one of the egg spots could be a round yellow caution sign with a black fish sillouette that has a toothy bite in it. :lol:


----------

